# eLeaf iJust 2 too harsh



## Vwiked

Hi Guys, so as mentioned in my introduction I moved from the Twisp after 6 months. 
Decided to visit a Vape store yesterday to choose between the iJust 2 and the iStick Pico. I went with the iJust2 as the store only had the Pico in black. I wanted the silver or brushed aluminium. 
I am starting to regret my decision already as I find the iJust2 very rough on the throat with no real adjustment available. The flavour also doesn't come through very well.
Is this due to the liquid maybe (store suggested basic fruity flavours to start)? Or am I doing something wrong? 
The store setup my unit and primed the coil (0.3), etc. so I trust that is not the issue. 
What can I do to enjoy the vape and not get the throat burn? It also feels as though the vape is too hot(if that makes sense).

Also tried changing flavours and it tastes c**p as I still get the mix of old flavour (peach) + menthol + new Pina Colada. I did wash the tank after each flavour added.

Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dubz

What nicotine content is the juice you are vaping? When moving to an atomizer that has more airflow one usually drops level of nicotine. You can try closing up your airflow a bit. During your transition maybe a higher ohm coil will be better i.e. 0.5ohm


----------



## Vwiked

3mg. I did try closing the airflow almost full. Still too hot and burns. Maybe 0 nicotine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

Vwiked said:


> 3mg. I did try closing the airflow almost full. Still too hot and burns. Maybe 0 nicotine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps a higher ohm coil. Also certain flavours can be harsh on their own. 3mg should be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yes, unfortunately one cannot vary the wattage on the iJust2. A higher resistance coil might help, but reports on here is that the 0.3 ohm coil is the best and the 0.5 ohm units does not provide as good a vape.


----------



## BumbleBee

I wouldn't bother with the 0.5ohm coils on the iJust mod, the battery puts out way to much power for that coil giving an even hotter vape and the 0.5 burns out very quickly.

@Vwiked the flavours you mentioned are some that many people are sensitive to, they may simply be too harsh for you. Maybe try a few dessert or creamier flavours. Sweet Cherry and Gummiberry are quite good if you prefer fruits and aren't as harsh as the ones you're using at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vwiked

Thanks guys for the updates. Popped in to another shop now (not sure if I'm allowed to name?). Guys were very helpful. Replaced the coil and put in some Scream. I opted for the 0 nicotine as they only had 0&6. It's perfect now. I suppose those liquids were rubbish. Had to take a 100ml as they had no 30ml. Also purchased the Debbie does doughnuts (haven't tried yet). 
Only problem I have is that I'm missing the "rush" now. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Hi,

When I moved from my Twisp Aero to the Toptank mini I also had problems with throat hit and taste (and coughing). What I did was go to 1ohm coils until I was used to the new device and airflow etc. After 2 or 3 weeks I started experimenting with the lower ohm coils and all is going great.
Maybe give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vwiked

SAVaper said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I moved from my Twisp Aero to the Toptank mini I also had problems with throat hit and taste (and coughing). What I did was go to 1ohm coils until I was used to the new device and airflow etc. After 2 or 3 weeks I started experimenting with the lower ohm coils and all is going great.
> Maybe give it a try.



That sounds like a great suggestion. I think I'm ok now with the 0.30. Think it's just the nicotine content that is affecting me. With the Scream (0), I have no issues. Just miss the rush. Maybe I need a drink 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Vwiked said:


> That sounds like a great suggestion. I think I'm ok now with the 0.30. Think it's just the nicotine content that is affecting me. With the Scream (0), I have no issues. Just miss the rush. Maybe I need a drink



Have a whiskey with that 3mg nic juice. Gonna be very nice then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vwiked

Will give it a try tonight and report back. Frikkie what kit are you using if I may ask? And what juice you find to be the best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands

Just an idea, if the nic level is the issue, you can cut it with the same flavour in 0 nic . . . Eg. half 3mg half 0mg = 1.5mg . Goodluck!

Alternatively you could also add nicotine to 0mg juice or cut with vg/pg but wouldn't recommend that at this stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Vwiked said:


> Will give it a try tonight and report back. Frikkie what kit are you using if I may ask? And what juice you find to be the best?



I am using an RX200 with an IJoy Tornado tank primarily as it's my only mod lol. Make my juices myself (single to dual flavors only). Don't have the moola to buy name brands the whole time as my tank is a thirsty bugger. but mainly mix my juices with 1mg to 3mg nicotine depending on the flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vwiked

Scissorhands said:


> Just an idea, if the nic level is the issue, you can cut it with the same flavour in 0 nic . . . Eg. half 3mg half 0mg = 1.5mg . Goodluck!



Also a great suggestion. Thank you. 
Being an ex smoker for 5+ so months, I still feel the need for a replacement more than just a Vape. When I stopped smoking, I was on the Marlboro blue ice, hence I'm always looking for something with the menthol/fresh taste and some nicotine. 

What do you suggest as the best menthol/fresh liquid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwiked

Frikkie6000 said:


> I am using an RX200 with an IJoy Tornado tank primarily as it's my only mod lol. Make my juices myself (single to dual flavors only). Don't have the moola to buy name brands the whole time as my tank is a thirsty bugger. but mainly mix my juices with 1mg to 3mg nicotine depending on the flavor.



Sounds like a good setup. 
I just spent R530 on liquid now which I did not intend buying . Purely becoz the rubbish I bought yesterday was hurting my throat. I am going to give the DIY a try soon as I do agree that the off the shelf liquid is rather pricey. This was also 1 of the reasons I gave up smoking cigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands

Im in the same boat as @Frikkie6000 , a high powered set up with a thirsty tank, also mixing my own juice at 2mg and honestly have not bought "brand" flavours for 3 months, but minty fresh flavours are plentiful, im sure every vape shop will stock some variety of mint/spearmint/menthol wich sounds ideal for your needs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vwiked

Scissorhands said:


> Im in the same boat as @Frikkie6000 , a high powered set up with a thirsty tank, also mixing my own juice at 2mg and honestly have not bought "brand" flavours for 3 months, but minty fresh flavours are plentiful, im sure every vape shop will stock some variety of mint/spearmint/menthol wich sounds ideal for your needs



I hear you. However spending R130/150 a pop to try out flavors you don't like ain't economical. Hence I thought I find out what you guys think is best menthol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

VapeSnow said:


> If you looking for a nice creamy mint
> 
> Creme de Menthe( TFA) 7%
> Koolada (TFA) 1%
> Menthol 0.5%
> 
> 2 drops Sweetener for every 10ml
> 
> Has a background taste of Mint Cream but with a cool touch. Very fresh taste and a medium/strong throat kick



When you get into DIY try this one for a smooth minty menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vwiked said:


> I hear you. However spending R130/150 a pop to try out flavors you don't like ain't economical. Hence I thought I find out what you guys think is best menthol.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See the Menthol/Mint category in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vwiked

Andre said:


> See the Menthol/Mint category in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/



Thank you Sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwiked

SAVaper said:


> When you get into DIY try this one for a smooth minty menthol.



Sounds awesome. Will give it a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Vwiked said:


> Sounds like a good setup.
> I just spent R530 on liquid now which I did not intend buying
> 
> 
> 
> . Purely becoz the rubbish I bought yesterday was hurting my throat. I am going to give the DIY a try soon as I do agree that the off the shelf liquid is rather pricey. This was also 1 of the reasons I gave up smoking cigs.



With mixing your own liquid you are gonna save a lot and the beauty apart from saving money is you can mix it to your liking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vwiked

Frikkie6000 said:


> With mixing your own liquid you are gonna save a lot and the beauty apart from saving money is you can mix it to your liking



Will touch base with you when I'm ready to start. Is it difficult? Do you needs lots of supplies? Is there a starter kit available ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frikkie6000

Vwiked said:


> Will touch base with you when I'm ready to start. Is it difficult? Do you needs lots of supplies? Is there a starter kit available ?



Sure I'll help you. There are super experienced guys on this forum that will always help 

Check out BLCK Vapor's site. 
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/starter-kit-1-new-mixer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Vwiked said:


> 3mg. I did try closing the airflow almost full. Still too hot and burns. Maybe 0 nicotine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try a 0.5ohm coil i had exactly the same issue and changing to a 0.5ohm coil it really helped its way cooler and not harsh at all


----------



## Vwiked

The 0.3 seems to be fine for now. Will try a 0.5 just to make sure though. Thanks. 

The other problem i have is that I am now tired of the Scream I bought today. It's too sweet. And I bought 100ml as they didn't have 30ml. Anyone interested in buying it or a swop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Vwiked said:


> The 0.3 seems to be fine for now. Will try a 0.5 just to make sure though. Thanks.
> 
> The other problem i have is that I am now tired of the Scream I bought today. It's too sweet. And I bought 100ml as they didn't have 30ml. Anyone interested in buying it or a swop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


scream is an amazing juice but not even i can commit to 100 ml


----------



## TheVapeApe

any updates there @Vwiked


----------



## bakersman

When I got my ijust2, i actually preferred the 0.5ohm coil, I found the .3 murdered juice and caused it to turn black, this might be due to me buildig all my tanks around .4 - .6. I prefer lower builds such as .2 and so fourth in my drippers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

Vwiked said:


> The 0.3 seems to be fine for now. Will try a 0.5 just to make sure though. Thanks.
> 
> The other problem i have is that I am now tired of the Scream I bought today. It's too sweet. And I bought 100ml as they didn't have 30ml. Anyone interested in buying it or a swop?
> 
> If I was in JHB i would take it but im down in Durbs


----------



## Vwiked

Already got a swop for a really nice Sense Herakles plus tank. Enjoying the experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wakenvapenbake

Check your vg/pg ratio of the liquids you buy.you started out with a twisp,i know their liquids are 50/50 because all of their devices are very compact and the juice needs to be thin.I tried using twisp liquids in my ijust 2 tank and my opinion is that it is too thin and burns too fast so you have to give it time to re-wick and not take more then 2 second,3 sec max drags,where as trying 80 percent vg was too thick,it took forever to wick but when it did it worked well,and lasted.So for me the perfect juice to use with the ijust and 0.3 ohm eventually landed on 70/30.If you prime it properly,learn how to work it,get a feel for it,it can last you longer than a month,no dry hits,almost no leaking etc.And by working it i mean all of the tricks i learned getting this thing to work.Like closing air holes and taking hits without firing,blowing it and pulling,like ebb and flow type of thing,uuhhhm turning it upside down now and then to relieve that vacuum caused by the juice depleting(like when you put a cup upside down in water and pull it out again),giving it small 0.2 sec pulses to get the juice warm and flowing,the list goes on.And that is true for all devices,because it is a mechanical/electrical device and if you think about it,it kinda is impractical to walk around with a small kettle in your pocket,and that is something i think vapers need to realize and be educated about by vendors,is that its a vaporizer,not an e-cigarette.We only call it that because it is being kinda improvised as a smoking alternative.But its a vaporizer.A healthier method to deliver nicotine then cigarettes is only one of the uses of the concept of vaporizing.

I am not an expert and still a young vaper.But these are things i have noticed with vaping and that i wanted to share.These small things have put me off from vaping many times,but i have my reasons for coming back and have kind of learned to except them as restrictions not to vape to much lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

Vwiked said:


> Already got a swop for a really nice Sense Herakles plus tank. Enjoying the experience
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one thats a good swap enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cumulonimbus

Vwiked said:


> The 0.3 seems to be fine for now. Will try a 0.5 just to make sure though. Thanks.
> 
> The other problem i have is that I am now tired of the Scream I bought today. It's too sweet. And I bought 100ml as they didn't have 30ml. Anyone interested in buying it or a swop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey buddy
I have vm xxx I'm willing to swop for your scream,as i can't vape menthol 
Pls let me know


----------



## Vwiked

cumulonimbus said:


> Hey buddy
> I have vm xxx I'm willing to swop for your scream,as i can't vape menthol
> Pls let me know



Hey bud, sorry but I swopped the Scream already. I do have a bottle Orion Asteroid if you interested. 30ml 6mg nic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cumulonimbus

Vwiked said:


> Hey bud, sorry but I swopped the Scream already. I do have a bottle Orion Asteroid if you interested. 30ml 6mg nic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok sounds good xxx is 3mg
I'm in krugersdorp though


----------



## Vwiked

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

